
World's steepest funicular rail line opens - zinckiwi
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/dec/15/world-steepest-funicular-rail-line-open-switzerland
======
ninju
_A traditional aerial gondola funicular was ruled out because it would have
had to pass through an active shooting range._

So...couldn't have been cheaper to buyout (and close) the shooting range and
use traditional gondola design

------
gozur88
It's a marvel of engineering, no doubt, but that seems like an awful lot of
money to spend on a system to serve a village with only 100 people.

